# Windows 7 und Brother DCP-7030 - funktioniert nicht! :(



## Julian (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo, liebe Experten!
Wir haben einen neuen PC von DELL mit Windows 7 und haben auch den Drucker von Brother DCP-7030 angeschlossen. der Drucker funktioniert tadellos, jedoch verweigert er das Scannen.
Passen Windows 7 und die Scan-Funktion dieses Brother-Gerätes nicht zusammen?

Ich bin definitiv ratlos und am Ende mit meinem Latein!

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Das wäre SUPER-GENIAL!

lg
JULIAN


----------



## PC Heini (26. Februar 2011)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Board

Wie wurde die Software installiert? ( Mit angeschlossenem Gerät oder ohne? )
Meiner Meinung nach kanns eher am Treiber als am Scanner selbst liegen. Schau mal auf der Herstellerseite nach nem Treiber für W7 nach.
Letzthin kam auch das Win7 Update heraus ( SP1 ), ist das auch schon installiert?


----------



## Matze (13. Mai 2011)

Das Problem kommt öfter vor, besonders wenn das Gerät angeschlossen wurde, bevor die Treiber installiert wurden.

Deinstalliere zunächst den Drucker. Brother hat dafür ein Tool HIER. Wichtig ist, dass du den Drucker DAVOR vom Laptop trennst.
Anschließend einfach den Treiber von HIER (32bit) bzw von HIER (64bit) installieren und den Drucker erst wieder verbinden wenn die Installation das verlangt.
Jetzt sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

Keine Angst, sind alles Links von der Herstellerseite


----------

